# soak or not to soak, I've solved problem!



## shellbellc (Mar 28, 2008)

It dawned on me, people use the minion method for smoking with lump.  Well why not apply the same throught process to wood chips/chunks.  Say you're going to use two cups of chips, soak one cup and leave one cup dry.  When you put them in your pan, the dry will start smoking right away, while the wet ones will still put humidity into the smoker and then they'll start smoking once dried out, after the original dry ones are done!  

waddya think??


----------



## walking dude (Mar 28, 2008)

i just let my water pan add the humidity......lol


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree, but my electric doesn't have a water bowl, only my gasser.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Mar 28, 2008)

*I think your one smart cookie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## capt dan (Mar 28, 2008)

Makes good sense to me. I don't use chips, only big chunks, but if  I did use chips, I would probably put them in a box, or in a foil pouch!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea Shell, I am not a soaker, but I think I will give it a try using your method.  Thanks!!!


----------



## robdog (Jun 15, 2008)

I use good old air for my wood.


----------



## meowey (Jun 15, 2008)

I usually use chunks, however I do have a bag of Jack Daniels chips.  I will have to give that a try.

Nice idea!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jakesmith (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldnt soak the JD chips unless you plan on keeping the water in the smoker to let it evaporate. I tried to soak some JD chips and all the JD flavor came out in the water as the chips soaked. Then your left with oak.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 3, 2008)

Soak them in JD


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

I too had a bad of JD chips and I soaked the first batch and most of the flavor came out, so didn't soak them anymore after that.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 3, 2008)

Saw them for the first time yesterday and grabbed a bag since I've heard good things here about them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Never tried chips in my sfb , just chunks of hickory ( gone now ) and a few preburned sticks of cherry and apple. Recomendations on the chips ? Am thinking foil packs with a few toothpick holes and add one like every hour or so for smoke ?  Not sure what I'll be smokeing this W/E but , a guide line or two might help


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

I put them in a pan with foil and holes rather than adding them with my chunks on the charcoal


----------

